# Can i Withdraw my 485 Visa application and apply for student visa ?



## Somudra (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm Going to apply for 485 Visa very soon. 
In future, If if i change my mind and will withdraw my 485 Visa application before any decision then Can I be able apply for student visa onshore again ?

plz give me some advice.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Somudra said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm Going to apply for 485 Visa very soon.
> In future, If if i change my mind and will withdraw my 485 Visa application before any decision then Can I be able apply for student visa onshore again ?
> ...


Student visa may not get you PR


----------

